

 Local Motors: Crowdsourcing Automotive Engineering Competition  - CollegeMogul
http://www.collegemogul.com/content/local-motors-crowdsourcing-automotive-engineering-competition

======
jacquesm
similar, but a lot more serious imho: <http://www.theoscarproject.org/>

